# Bearded Dragons And Grapes



## Adam W (Apr 21, 2008)

I was wondering if bearded dragons can eat red and green grapes, if so how do they need to be prepared?


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

As far as I know grapes are said to be ok as a treat on ocasion, would just be causious about how much you give them.

there is a bit in the newbie section about what fruit and veg they can have, and how often etc


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/newbie-advice/3-bearded-dragons-food-chart.html


----------



## eileensimpson (May 17, 2007)

mine have them every now and again, only green ones though, and they absolutely love them.
they prefer their butternut squash though grated up and mixed in with one of the prepacked bags of Italian style salad(has rocket and stuff in it)


----------



## smilo (Aug 17, 2007)

I offered my them once, just washed them and chopped up into tiny pieces but he wasn't at all interested. I wouldn't recommend them to be honest, the viv heat makes them go very sticky in no time at all, and I'm sure that much sugar wont be particularly good for them


----------



## jaf2212 (May 10, 2008)

I feed green ones once in a while as a treat, hand feed when they are out of the viv, tho it does get messy


----------



## buddy (Jul 10, 2007)

do you take the skin off the Grape then?


----------



## eileensimpson (May 17, 2007)

buddy said:


> do you take the skin off the Grape then?


no i don't cos it's no tougher than lettuce at the end of the day!
normally chop them in half and then hand feed them cos they're both soft as :censor: anyway!


----------



## bmth girl (Apr 18, 2008)

I occasionaly give my beardies grapes...they love them and the skin stays on ...


----------

